# Scotland: Coast to Coast MTB trip



## fussel (May 23, 2011)

Hi,

A friend of my mine and I are currently planning a mountain bike trip through Scotland and would be grateful for any help.

We are considering a Coast-to-Coast trip, starting from Aberdeen and ending in Ardnamurchan (inspired by Wildernessscotland and similar trips http://www.wildernessscotland.com/adventures.php?tripID=37).

We will travel light and won't need any baggage transport. However, what we do need, is a detailed map and some general advice.

Also, we were wondering if its preferable to travel from East to West or the other way round?

Any ideas, comments or suggestions would be highly appreciated :thumbsup:

Cheers

Christiane


----------



## boristhespie (Nov 29, 2009)

Which way you do it is up to you. I would suggest that things become easier as you move east, plus it's with the prevailing wind and you are moving out of REAL midge country, which you'll appreciate when you experience it.

But the other way around is fine.

What accommodation etc are you using. How long are you expecting to take?


----------



## fussel (May 23, 2011)

Many thanks for your post.

The time frame for the trip should be about one week, achieving approx. 60km a day - depending certainly on the terrain. Speaking of which - we want to do as much off road as possible. As regards the accommodation, we are planning to use B&B's or hotels (if no B&Bs available) in order to be able to travel light and avoid carrying a tent and a sleeping bag.

Good point there about the wind, I guess we will do it West to East then.


----------

